

Device Orientation & HTML5 - dutchbrit
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/device/orientation/

======
dutchbrit
Direct link to demo:
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/device/orientation/de...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/device/orientation/deviceorientationsample.html)

